# I wanna draw your betta!



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

I want to draw your betta! Will finish in a day or two after posted!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Great! Could you please draw Espresso? Do the picture you like the most!!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Great! Could you please draw Espresso? Do the picture you like the most!
> View attachment 1037640
> View attachment 1037641


I’ll draw the first picture then! Will send pic within 3 days!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

XDbetta said:


> I’ll draw the first picture then! Will send pic within 3 days!


Thanks so much, I really appreciate it! Don't hurry, only do it if/when you can!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Could you draw my boy? He passed back in March. He was my first betta that I had for several months. He live in a 1 gallon bowl for part of that time. His name was Saturn.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Could you draw my boy? He passed back in March. He was my first betta that I had for several months. He live in a 1 gallon bowl for part of that time. His name was Saturn.


So sorry for your loss! Saturn was beautiful... SIP little boy


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hope I'm not overloading you.. Whenever you can get to Santiago, no rush


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Could you draw my boy? He passed back in March. He was my first betta that I had for several months. He live in a 1 gallon bowl for part of that time. His name was Saturn.
> 
> View attachment 1037643





Eridanus said:


> Hope I'm not overloading you.. Whenever you can get to Santiago, no rush
> 
> View attachment 1037645


Sure! I will draw both of them!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Great! Could you please draw Espresso? Do the picture you like the most!
> View attachment 1037640
> View attachment 1037641


I hope you like it! If there is anything wrong, tell me and I can change it for you! I don’t know why the photo is sideways tho.
Will be drawing Saturn at night. I need to do homework now. Not sure I can finish! Will try to finish by tonight. Most likely will finish Saturn and Santiago tomorrow.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow thats so amazing!! Thanks so much!! I love all the details- that you made him spoon headed, as he is, that you made the dorsal not near to the caudal, its all the details that make him special! Again, thanks so much, you are very talented!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I had some fun editing it...!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> I had some fun editing it...!
> View attachment 1037680


Nice job editing it! It looks so nice after editing! I am glad that you like it!

Note to FishAndBirdLover, I won’t be able to finish Saturn today. So sorry😞 I have already finished the outline tho! Doing the details tomorrow!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Wow! That's a beautiful drawing, @XDbetta. It's ok that you weren't able to finish Saturn. No rush.


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> It's ok that you weren't able to finish Saturn. No rush.


Hi, my tablet is not working properly, trying to fix it rn. Might not be able to finish Saturn today.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

XDbetta said:


> Hi, my tablet is not working properly, trying to fix it rn. Might not be able to finish Saturn today.


It's ok.  Take your time.


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> It's ok.  Take your time.


There I’m done! U added a little tombstone but if you don’t like it, just look at the one without it.


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Hope I'm not overloading you.. Whenever you can get to Santiago, no rush
> 
> View attachment 1037645


I will be doing him today!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

XDbetta said:


> There I’m done! U added a little tombstone but if you don’t like it, just look at the one without it.
> View attachment 1037753
> View attachment 1037754


Awww! He is perfect! Thank you! 💕 💕


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

I am open to new requests rn. Haven’t gotten any more requests and I will be finishing my last one soon.
To Eridanus, I finished Santiago’s outline today but wasn’t able ti draw in the details yet as my teacher gave LOTS of homework and I need to finish them by today. Will be sending him tomorrow. Sorry for making you wait so long.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Could you do Mango? He was my first betta... he died very young, at only 6 months wwith me, 2 years ago...do the pic you like best!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

@XDbetta No need to apologize! School comes first! 
There is absolutely no rush, take as long as you need


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Can you draw my betta girl? She died due to fungus clogged gills. I didn't have her long.  Her name was Jewel.


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Can you draw my betta girl? She died due to fungus clogged gills. I didn't have her long.  Her name was Jewel.


Do you have a side view of her? That’s would be easier to draw. If not, it’s ok.


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Hope I'm not overloading you.. Whenever you can get to Santiago, no rush
> 
> View attachment 1037645


Here you go! I am finally done! The front fins do look a little weird I admit.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

That's wonderful! I love it!! 

They don't, even if they do, Santiago's always had a wonky look to his fins. Adds a bit of character, ya know? Lol


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I didn't have her long so I only have a couple pics of her in front view. Sorry. If you want to you can draw my other female instead:


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

---Sorry, posted in wrong thread---


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> I didn't have her long so I only have a couple pics of her in front view. Sorry. If you want to you can draw my other female instead:


Wait, I didn’t even get a notification. Will draw her asap. I’m getting a lot of schoolwork daily


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

XDbetta said:


> Wait, I didn’t even get a notification. Will draw her asap. I’m getting a lot of schoolwork daily


It's ok! Idk if you've seen it, I've also posted Mango! No rush!! You don't even have to draw him, if you don't want!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> It's ok! Idk if you've seen it, I've also posted Mango! No rush!! You don't even have to draw him, if you don't want!


Ummm I can’t find mango. Can you’d end him again


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

He's in post 20!


----------



## Bastien (6 mo ago)

Could you draw my betta pls


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

I will do it today! And a few that I haven't drawn yet. I am pretty free today just nice


----------



## Bastien (6 mo ago)

Thanks. I will probably but it in a picture frame in my room


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

I done with the outlines of all the drawings. I’ll have to do the tidying up and details tomorrow. I’m not free this afternoon to draw.


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

I’m done these two. The others need more work. Give me another day or two to complete the rest I’m having quite a lot of schoolwork.

@betta4ever! @FishandBirdLover here are your bettas! Sorry for delaying this for so long. I hope you like it(if it’s bad sorry)!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Bastien said:


> Thanks. I will probably but it in a picture frame in my room


I’m not sure if my drawings are good enough for that lol


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

That's awesome!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bastien (6 mo ago)

XDbetta said:


> I’m not sure if my drawings are good enough for that lol


Well good enough for my other betta because the one you draw died yesterday morning 😢


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Wow! She's perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Bastien said:


> Well good enough for my other betta because the one you draw died yesterday morning 😢


Do you know why it died? Rip your betta.


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

Are you still open to requests? I'd like to see Arancino in your style!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

eastumn said:


> Are you still open to requests? I'd like to see Arancino in your style!
> 
> View attachment 1044575


Yeah sure! Give me a few days too finish I have quite a lot of schoolwork.


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

@Bastien @FishandBirdLover im almost done with your betta I’ll post them by Saturday.

@eastumn you’ll have to give me one more week I really have so much homework to do😵‍💫…


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

Take your time. There's no rush. Good luck with your homework.


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover here’s your betta!!! I’m bad at drawings crowntails so sorry if it looks ugly.




By the way, if anyone wants a tombstone added next to their bettas that have passed away tell me I can add them. Even if I’ve already done the drawings you could still tell me I’ll just add it in and post another picture with the tombstone added in. Here’s what the tombstone looks like:










Bastien I’m almost done with your just the details left but I’m quite busy tonight so maybe give me another day pls.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

She's gorgeous! Thanks!


----------



## helen johnson (7 mo ago)

this is trolling art ! I love it




Kodi nox​


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Umm what exactly does trolling art mean? Like it’s a troll?

The others who are waiting for your betta to be done I’m really sorry I’m having exams now and super busy. I really don’t hav e time to do them yet so sorry.

Edit: I searched up what trolling art was. Thanks for liking my art.


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Urghh I’m having a bit of problem getting @Bastien betta correct. The fin at the back and the belly part is so hard to draw.

@Bastien is it fine that I do @eastumn betta first then I do yours?


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Okay I’m finally done with my exams. Still have a lot of revision to do for next one but at least have some free time. I’ll continue drawing the bettas. I’ll probably post both by next week(hopefully).


----------



## LB010222 (11 mo ago)

That's awesome!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Oh geez thx for reminding me abt this thread again. I gotta get to working on the drawings…


----------

